# Adding a Throttle Controller to your build?



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

So I was going to go with the Resolve Controller for my build, and I was also considering that if I have to use a Volkswagen accelerator pedal, I may as well grab the appropriate throttle controller to suit the Volkswagen Touran to go with it.

That way I can have more _finesse_ over my throttle.

I've got one in my LDV T60 and had one in my 6th Gen VW Jetta and I loved how you could fine tune both cars and how they felt and drove.

Is it worth dropping one into my EV build?


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

This is just a guess, but I don't think you need that. Try measuring the resistance on the pedal while giving it a quick press. I don't think the pedal contains any smoothening capacitance, it should be a pure potentiometer. Meaning that when paired with an ICE controller, the lag probably comes from the accel/decel trimps. All the pedal modifier does is change the rate at which the throttle appears to be pushed, causing more accel/decel enrichment. This is pure guessing however, but I would assume it to be unnecessary on an EV build.


----------



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

Scotty274 said:


> That way I can have more _finesse_ over my throttle.
> 
> I've got one in my LDV T60 and had one in my 6th Gen VW Jetta and I loved how you could fine tune both cars and how they felt and drove.


The pedal input in your VW is only a suggestion. It is mapped to a 3D curve that includes other factors such as engine load, etc. You could have just changed that map and achieved the same result.

For an EV you can put a board between all your inputs and then just tell the now dumb controller how much you want to spin each motor. That willl let you map the accelerator pedal however you want, as well as do things like traction control.


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

hallkbrdz said:


> The pedal input in your VW is only a suggestion. It is mapped to a 3D curve that includes other factors such as engine load, etc. You could have just changed that map and achieved the same result.
> 
> For an EV you can put a board between all your inputs and then just tell the now dumb controller how much you want to spin each motor. That willl let you map the accelerator pedal however you want, as well as do things like traction control.


Yeah but is that an easily on the fly adjustable solution or is it more permanently set?


----------



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

With Eurodyne on my 20v 1.8t there is just one throttle map. Once you have it tuned to the feel you like, I don't see why you would need more than one. There are then curves for engine optimization, etc.

Electric of course is much simpler to control than a turbocharged fuel injected engine. There is zero throttle lag, unless you add some. Keeping components in their temperature ranges becomes the thing that you have to tune around.


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

hallkbrdz said:


> Once you have it tuned to the feel you like, I don't see why you would need more than one.


Well that's the thingz you don't have to settle ok one set throttle rate


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

I had a pot type throttle on my EV I added a dial with 10 positions and a resistor on each position. If I want to have more finesse I dial it down or if I want full power I turn it up to 10. I have since moved to hall effect but my controller would not accept the hall effect pedal. So I introduced an arduino to convert from the hall effect voltage to a resistance. IT works well and allows me to still use the dial. The Arduino program is linear but you could program it to do all sorts of stuff if you needed it to.


----------

